# Honda G400 Pull Start Version



## Derekat (Jul 8, 2017)

I have a Honda G400 from 1986 its on a Karcher pressure washer

I’ve never seen it running it was given to me as I have small engine experience.

I’m stumped and can’t find the correct manual on line. This is a manual pull start and with the exception of the kill switch there are no external ignition parts.
This one has a set of points in the centre and a single HT induction coil close by. The Induction coil has two wires one with a fork connection to the points. The other has a bullet connector for the shut off switch.

There was no spark at all with the kill switch disconnected.. I had a new spark plug and I took the precaution of testing it for spark on another engine. With some effort the mag wheel was removed and the points checked they are clean (look new) and they start opening about 20 degrees.

The wiring was the forked connector from the capacitor and the forked connector from coil connected to the points terminal. That terminal was insulated from ground correctly so it could change state when the points opened.

Whilst I checked the HT for continuity I didn’t have any guideline as to what a good one should be. As almost everything is contained in the mag wheel I decided to buy a new coil so I could push forward.

I wired it the same way and still no spark. I fitted a new Plug cap and between the HT lead and Ground there is about 6.5ohm

There is no adjustment on the air gap so without the kill switch I’d expect it to spark.

Am I missing something or is there a part missing in this set up. There is no real evidence that suggests there is. Although a second lamp coil would fit on a second set of posts opposite the Mag Coil.


----------



## Derekat (Jul 8, 2017)

These pics might help


----------



## Derekat (Jul 8, 2017)

Its a bit quiet here. 

I've tried replacing the points with one of those solid state module that replace points but no spark.

This is leading me to the flywheel. Not knowing the history its possible that this was running different parts originally and its been messed with.

I suppose, but don't know, that the flywheel is different between the electric start versions and the pull start versions. Mine has a single magnet.

The Honda Site isn't any help as it starts from 2004 production models this one is earlier. serial no G400-1441478

Does anyone have an old parts manual to lookup please?

Regards
derek


----------

